# 5D MK iii - Help a n00b select AF modes



## Totti (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi guys,

In the hunt for becoming a better photographer, my new camera is bringing me all sorts of joys.

But, I am a little confused as to the general consensus of what AF mode to leave my camera in is best. I started using Single Point AF, then surround and even grid.. But I am unsure as what you guys use and whether or not there is a specific 'general' mode you leave it in?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 14, 2013)

Single point most of the time.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 14, 2013)

I leave mine in single point with the 8 assist points surrounding 
I used to use just single point but found AF accuracy not as good on the 5Dmk3 especially in poor light
I would say the 1Dx might perform better in single point mode which is probably why neuro is using it.

I also recomend programming the DoF button to toggle AI servo and one shot
this feature is awesome


----------



## RMC33 (Mar 14, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> I leave mine in single point with the 8 assist points surrounding
> I used to use just single point but found AF accuracy not as good on the 5Dmk3 especially in poor light
> I would say the 1Dx might perform better in single point mode which is probably why neuro is using it.
> 
> ...



Both perform the same on single point for the most part. The 1Dx can grab focus a bit faster but that is due to higher voltage. 

I generally use single or zone AF for most of my shooting. I use 61 point AF for certain sports with the specific modes.


----------



## dslrdummy (Mar 14, 2013)

Single point but it does take some practice. Also, in some situations it is all you can use. For example, I was shooting a waterpolo match on the weekend using the centre and 8 assist points and found it was regularly focussing on the surrounding splash rather than the subject.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 14, 2013)

Really, your best bet is to play with them and see what works for you. My personal preference is usually to not let the camera choose my subject. I do use 8-pt expansion for birds in flight, and 61-pt auto with AI Servo for the face-tracking feature (but that's only on the 1D X).


----------



## Dick (Mar 14, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> I also recomend programming the DoF button to toggle AI servo and one shot
> this feature is awesome



I'm not too sure about that. It'd be very nice if you could lift your finger off the button and the mode wouldn't toggle back. I guess there might be ways to modify the button somehow, but the options available in the menu make the button quite useless to me at least.


----------



## David Hull (Mar 14, 2013)

Totti said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> In the hunt for becoming a better photographer, my new camera is bringing me all sorts of joys.
> 
> But, I am a little confused as to the general consensus of what AF mode to leave my camera in is best. I started using Single Point AF, then surround and even grid.. But I am unsure as what you guys use and whether or not there is a specific 'general' mode you leave it in?



I leave mine in single point mode with the 8 assist points surrounding. I use the dials and joystick to move that cluster where it makes the most sense for what I am doing. I have been a center point and re-compose shooter for so long that most of the time the thing is in the center.


----------



## wayno (Mar 14, 2013)

We all crow about needing better/more AF points but we mostly shoot single point. I do too, just sayin'


----------



## steven kessel (Mar 14, 2013)

I have a Mark iii and I mostly use single point (center) plus A1 servo. I take mostly photos of wildlife and my biggest challenge is to capture birds on the wing. This combination works extremely well for me. I'm constantly amazed at how quickly the autofocus locks on to a subject.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 14, 2013)

Like nearly everyone else here, single point AF and A1 Servo. Makes one wonder why people argue that the 61-point AF on the 5DIII is so much better than the primarily single point on the 6D when the 61 points are so rarely used in practice.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 14, 2013)

wayno said:


> We all crow about needing better/more AF points but we mostly shoot single point. I do too, just sayin'



yeah but its about being ble to place that point anywhere and it be effective unlike the 5Dmk2 outer 8 points

the new AF system even the outside points work well so you can get away from needing to focus and recompose style shooting

just sayin


----------



## RMC33 (Mar 14, 2013)

AlanF said:


> Like nearly everyone else here, single point AF and A1 Servo. Makes one wonder why people argue that the 61-point AF on the 5DIII is so much better than the primarily single point on the 6D when the 61 points are so rarely used in practice.



Duno why more people don't use them. I routinely use 61 point auto on AI servo for skiing. Especially moguls when I am at the finish line or Downhill and shooting at skiers coming around a corner. Its great for tracking a close subject with a Fish or UWA in a half pipe as well.


----------



## rtrowbridge (Mar 14, 2013)

I have not seen many mention this so I thought I would. If you are in AI Servo mode certain features like tracking between AF points will not work at all, unless you are in zone AF or final mode that uses all points.

I found I use zone a lot when using AI servo. Zone wont work if you have other things that are in the way though. I dont shoot many birds but found it nailed a shot of a diving bird by using the AF switching in zone mode. Also I changed the AF mode switching to use the wheel instead of the difficult to find micro button behind the shooting trigger button. By using the wheel you can go back and forth between modes and do it faster. 

Ryan


----------



## Totti (Mar 14, 2013)

David Hull said:


> Totti said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...



Is that the one that is defined as 'AF Point Expansion - 8 pts' ?

Also, how can I get it so I can just toggle my AFs as I need to without hitting the little + button? I read somewhere it was possible.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 14, 2013)

steven kessel said:


> I have a Mark iii and I mostly use single point (center) plus A1 servo. I take mostly photos of wildlife and my biggest challenge is to capture birds on the wing. This combination works extremely well for me. I'm constantly amazed at how quickly the autofocus locks on to a subject.


Excellent capture


----------



## wayno (Mar 14, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> wayno said:
> 
> 
> > We all crow about needing better/more AF points but we mostly shoot single point. I do too, just sayin'
> ...



Fair point!


----------



## joshbennett (Mar 15, 2013)

Found this video. Maybe it will help!

https://vimeo.com/40759341

I am currently looking for advice on this too. There are so many options on this camera so I think it may take a while for me to figure out what I like.


----------

